# TKD Great S. Henry Cho Passed Away



## dancingalone (Mar 11, 2012)

GM Sihak Henry Cho passed away on 03/08/2012.  RIP.

http://www.henrycho.com/


----------



## elder999 (Mar 11, 2012)

His All-American Open was one of the annual  highlights of my childhood and teens. A truly kind and polite man.

*78*, and one day before the 47th All American Open. 

Not sad at his passing. Just glad he was here. :asian:


----------



## MSUTKD (Mar 11, 2012)

One of the true greats!  

RIP Sir


----------



## Buka (Mar 11, 2012)

Sigh. I met him as a young man. All my heroes are passing on.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## d1jinx (Mar 11, 2012)

rip


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 11, 2012)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Miles (Mar 11, 2012)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 11, 2012)

RIP Grandmaster Cho.


----------



## miguksaram (Mar 12, 2012)

He was a true pioneer in American martial arts and he will be sadly missed.  Many blessings to his family and students.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I met him  back around 1965-66 when he was traveling with the Wide World of Sports show.  He seemed humble but very good.  I saw him jump through the arms of several people to break a board.  Impressive.  But what really impressed me about him was his speed.

May God bless his family.


----------



## Manny (Mar 12, 2012)

I feel very sad, we lost one of the best taekwondoings of all time, Mr.Cho is sucha legend, we are gpoing to miss him a lot, he was an imprsive but a humble man at once.

Manny


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 12, 2012)

Rest in peace.  One of the greatest Taekwondo Pioneers in America!


----------



## puunui (Mar 12, 2012)

His book Korean Karate was pretty good, considering that it was written in the sixties. Not everything was relevant, but his sparring strategies were definitely on the right track, especially if you had little or no sparring instruction. Perhaps that is why it sold so many copies.


----------



## RobinTKD (Mar 12, 2012)

RIP, sad to see these great masters pass on, but good to see the legacy they leave behind.


----------

